# D150 <--> d151



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

A short and probably a simple question for you:
Does D150 contain the same wax as in D51?
So is it the same product without the abrassives and cleaner?
Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Le Chim said:


> Does D150 contain the same wax as in D51?


That's all proprietary information. I don't have a ********** answer and I doubt anyone else does that's straight from the company. These two products are VERY different so my guess is they are very different formulas including the protection ingredients.



Le Chim said:


> So is it the same product without the abrasives and cleaner?


See answer above... my guess is they are very different products as far as the protection ingredients go...

:thumb:


----------

